# Found Pigeon/ Broken Leg



## 1999FRC (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all, Ill try and make this short. On the way home from work today I found a Pigeon injured in the middle of my lane. He or she had a Blue, and a red or yellow? band around each leg. Sorry I didnt pay much attention as I was more worried about his condition and what I was going to do with him. I picked the little guy up (didnt fuss at all) and put him in my car for the 1 mile ride home. Once home I called a local vet which directed me to a Wildlife Rehabilitation and Education Center. I called them and told them what I had found, they said they would take him in. I drove him there and they checked him and said he had a broken leg. He was also bleeding a little bit from there also. They also gave him something with an eye dropper. I left after that, so I dont know what other treatments he received. They were very caring and helpful. Sorry I also didnt write down the #s on the tags since at the time had no idea where to find out about them. They said to call back in a few days if I was interested to see about his condition, which I will. I will post the link of where I took him in case anyone is interested. I found this site while doing a few google searches on Pigeons. Also he didnt try to fly away at all, they said he may have a concussion. The only thing I can think of is maybe he was hit by a car? Anyway heres the link .....Forgot also if you call to inquire about him here is the case #45631...I hope he makes a recovery...Thanks!

http://www.aark.org/aark/Home.html


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds like you did right by the little dude.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

What did this bird look like?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I would actually strongly recommend *you* call every day to check up on him/her. Usually a place will not give info to a person who hasn't brought the animal in...

When you do, ask for the band #'s and post them here...tell them you arein the process of finding his/her owner.


----------



## 1999FRC (Sep 10, 2011)

Just got off the phone with the Aark unfortunately he didnt make it. I do however have the band numbers. Left leg (Blue band) bricon5000....Right leg (Yellow band) ifash2011609 . It really bums me out, I was hoping to hear something good today. I tried my best, better I found him and took him there than to just lay on the side of the road or get hit again. If this is someones Pigeon please post back as I would like to know a little bit about him and what he was doing. Thanks.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I searched the IF band list I beleive this may be the breeder location. Send an email (email posted below) with the band number in the subject line. Example IF 11 ASH 609 found  The left leg band was the racing band used for electronic clocking on race day. So the bird you found was a racing homer. Hope you get a reply email, keep us posted if you do get some information on the bird. And thank you for trying to help this young pigeon. 


http://lmcpigeon.wetpaint.com/page/how+to+help+a+lost+pigeon this is on my website, This will help you understand how to read a band.


Club Name
ASHLEY OAKS
Club Secretary
JOHN BOLOGA
City
SPRING HILL
State
FL
Phone No.
352-428-1430

Email Address
[email protected]


----------



## 1999FRC (Sep 10, 2011)

No problem A Smith, Ill send the an e-mail. I might call also. Still bummed about it wish he would have pulled through.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

You did right trying and that is a great rescue. I grew up in PA and took some animals to her years ago. She can be short-tempered wtih people but she is great with animals. She has a couple books out too and she is a great person. Good for you for trying to help the bird.....you did right and did all you could, and that makes a difference.


----------



## 1999FRC (Sep 10, 2011)

Woodnative said:


> You did right trying and that is a great rescue. I grew up in PA and took some animals to her years ago. She can be short-tempered wtih people but she is great with animals. She has a couple books out too and she is a great person. Good for you for trying to help the bird.....you did right and did all you could, and that makes a difference.


Thanks, I talked with a younger guy that was a Dr. I called the number above today and left a message didnt get a call back yet.


----------

